# I now love my new job



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Not really a trip report but should turn into one soon. Last month I made a career change, the first week I noticed a tiny stream that flows behind our building but didn't really think much of it. Today I decided to follow said stream up to a small pool that has a decent population of 8-10 inch rainbows and browns in it, so now I have a nice secret spot to relieve some stress when needed on my breaks. Might be time I learn to use the fly rod my wife bought me last year and keep a few flies in my drawer! Can't disclose where it's at though.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Suddenly, work just got better! Haha, nice. Good luck and I hope you catch a pig.

(If that little stream goes under any roads nearby...work it. Hogs love bridges.8))


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nothing like a lunchbreak fishin' hole. Good on ya!


----------

